# Re: Follicle size and egg quality



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Ruth

Can you shed some light on why I would have a follicle of 14mm on only day 5 of my cycle?

Last round of tx (iui) was cancelled due to this and no explanation given really.  Nurse did mention that it was not an old follie left over from previous cycle cos it was on the other side but when I got back to work I realised that I had not had tx the previous month cos of the crimbo hols!

If it was a new follie would it be in case it got too big?

Thanks

Karen x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello Ruth

Can I also ask a question here which might be related to Karen's query.

I had a +ve ovulation sign on my Persona on Days 7 & 8 in this cycle (was my first after early m/c).  I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Day 8 as no Ov sign on Day 9 and my BBT soared on Day 9.

We were going to try naturally this cycle but I decided against it as I felt it was too early for the endometrium to have thickened enough (had just stopped bleeding on Day 6) and didn't want to risk another m/c.

Is that why Karen's cycle would have been abandoned - because follie was going to mature too early in the cycle?

Thanks for any advice.

Molly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I will try and answer both your queries in one.
Follicle size can vary from woman to woman and it is possible to have a 14mm follicle early on in cycle and then slow growth until whenever ovulation occurs. Womb lining can get thick enough quite quickly.
I´ll give you an example: In certain religions, women are seen as unclean for a certain number of days after af so couples can´t have sex. I knew a woman who ovulated on day 9, always!, but as she had only stopped bleeding 3 days before, they couldn´t have sex. They came to us and IUI treatment which was allowed and this is how she had all three of her children!!
So in both your situations there was/is the possibility of conception occuring without increase risk of misc.

Ruth


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Wow!  Thanks so much Ruth.  

If it happens again then we'll be   like rabbits!

Molly
x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for your response Ruth!

K x


----------

